# Dice Rolling Tower



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

From El Rabbito of One Ring

The age old problem of knocking over minis with a handful of dice and re-rolls because a dice is on edge with some terrain could be at an end. 

Miniature Scenery make scenery out of MDF. They have a range of towers, buildings etc, that go together nicely and aren't cripplingly expensive. This is one of their latest, a dice rolling tower.
Here's a link to the website www.miniaturescenery.com 

Would look better with some customising in my opinion.


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

Didn't Galahad create something like this before using the terrian? I always thought that was an awesome idea, and there you have it.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Is it me or is that an eye sore?

I saw it on TGN a week ago and wondered how badly I'd take the piss if Jigplums put one on the table...

You sure it's not a tampon disposal bin?

If anyone gets one post it up in a pic next to the toilet... might give me some ideas for Valentines day next year.


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

What do you get the gamer who has everything...?

Can't decide if that is ridiculous or awesome. I'm a sucker for a gimmick, so I'm thinking awesome.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

The concept is good but it does look pretty crap, could do with some serious changing, that's what I'd do if I ever got myself one. With some customising it has potential to be good.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Yeah, ignore me, couldn't resist :laugh:


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

I hate to knock on a company but some of their buildings are almost as expensive as the GW or FW ones and are made of that card stuff instead of plastic or resin. :/

I guess it is a good deal if you are looking so save some money, but at that rate, you could really just make your own stuff for even cheaper.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> Yeah, ignore me, couldn't resist :laugh:


No I see your point, it does look shit as it is at the moment


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Arcane said:


> I hate to knock on a company but some of their buildings are almost as expensive as the GW or FW ones


rubbish, 4 guard towers for just over 29 US dollars, or 20 pound, the only way you can get GW or FW terrain cheaper is by stealing it


Arcane said:


> and are made of that card stuff instead of plastic or resin. :/


its called MDF, thats wood not card

seriously people if your gonna knock a company at least try without making yourself look stupid


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> seriously people if your gonna knock a company at least try without making yourself look stupid


I could really, really say something at that. But I won't.

I saw that link over at One-Ring, it looks like the basis of a good idea. If you've got the time, and want something different to do, it's a nice idea, but I can't see myself actually buying one.

I could by the materials to make one for about £2-3, and then have some trial and error, and make one myself. Add in some of my own details, et Voila, a nice little tower.

For a 40K themed on, Gal's idea is far easier on the eye, but it's not too hard to put imagination to that and improve it. However, if you're paying for an item, should you really need to improve?


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> rubbish, 4 guard towers for just over 29 US dollars, or 20 pound, the only way you can get GW or FW terrain cheaper is by stealing it, its called MDF, thats wood not card,
> seriously people if your gonna knock a company at least try without making yourself look stupid


4 guard towers for 30 dollars that look like rubish. Or any GW cities of death building for 18-25 bucks hmm.... Maybe the GW buildings are a... steal?

MDF, it's a card of wood, that you can snap in half with your fingers. For 30 dollars you can go to the craft store, pick up a score of this stuff and make the buildings from scratch for an entire table. Of course one could say that some folks may not be inclined in the craft field to do that, but then again, wouldn't this kinda be the wrong hobby for them?

:so_happy:


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> Is it me or is that an eye sore?
> 
> I saw it on TGN a week ago and wondered how badly I'd take the piss if Jigplums put one on the table...
> 
> ...



say what? you need a reason to mock Jiggers? damn


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

A dice tower? whats next a tape measure bridge?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I think that would be a waste of money myself. Looks ass, can be easily made on your own, and the effect can be duplicated by rolling your dice in a tupperware container


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> and the effect can be duplicated by rolling your dice in a tupperware container


:laugh: It's funny because it's true


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> Is it me or is that an eye sore?
> 
> I saw it on TGN a week ago and wondered how badly I'd take the piss if Jigplums put one on the table...
> 
> ...


Never mind sticking it next to the toilet, I think all it's good for is going to the toilet in. Hmm, wonder if I'd get my money back if took a crap in it and sent it back to them. Seriously though, I think it looks ugly and plain. If I were to include a dice tower as part of my terrain set, I'd do what Gal did and make my own using CoD peices, as it would look a hundred times better, and I wouldn't be ashamed to have it my table.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> You sure it's not a tampon disposal bin?


What kind of hellacious tampon disposal bin displays the damn things after dumping them? uke:

On a side note, it does need some paint. Interesting idea though, might even spring for one if I had my own board/money.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I far far prefer Galahad's version.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

this thing just screams "come on guys, were running out of ideas for new products".

i mean, first off, it makes it fun to have to re-roll dice, just to see the exciment/dissapointment when thye roll better/worse than what it was gunna be.

and anyway, if your worried about knocking guys over/bumping in to terrain/dice falling off table, then roll them on a tray off of the acuall board.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

My 3 year old daughter seems to think one of the damaged buildings on a table at WHW is for putting dice in... Trouble is, there's no way to get them out! :laugh:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Arcane said:


> 4 guard towers for 30 dollars that look like rubish. Or any GW cities of death building for 18-25 bucks hmm.... Maybe the GW buildings are a... steal?


How o they look like Rubbish?, they look like (suprisingly) guard towers, or is it just because they don't have
MOAR SKULLS!!!!!
Like GW's crappy expensive terrain does?


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> How o they look like Rubbish?, they look like (suprisingly) guard towers, or is it just because they don't have
> MOAR SKULLS!!!!!
> Like GW's crappy expensive terrain does?


Do you ever do anything here but cry?

And they don't look like Guard towers, they look like some pile of crap some kid threw together in 7th grade wood shop.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

If I ever was to use one of those I'd damn sure build it myself! Foamboard/plasticard/whatever is alot better then MDF board as material. Then again dice-towers aren't practical in games where you end up rolling 20ish dice at one time, they generally aren't big enough for that:no:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> How o they look like Rubbish?, they look like (suprisingly) guard towers, or is it just because they don't have
> MOAR SKULLS!!!!!
> Like GW's crappy expensive terrain does?





JokerGod said:


> Do you ever do anything here but cry?
> 
> And they don't look like Guard towers, they look like some pile of crap some kid threw together in 7th grade wood shop.


Lets all keep it freindly chaps


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Heres an idea.....







1/3rd the price and does the same thing.

However on that Site I did order the "MASTER WORKSTATION COMBO" 







In hopes that I can keep my hobby area a little more tidy. Ill prb paint it black though and give it a sealing coat so it does not get wrecked.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

JokerGod said:


> Do you ever do anything here but cry?
> 
> And they don't look like Guard towers, they look like some pile of crap some kid threw together in 7th grade wood shop.


and of course if anyone ever posted them on the Forum without telling you where they came from everyone would be clambering to get there hands on them and praising them as being superior to anything, but since you know where they come from and want to knock anything that ain't GW because its actually affordable, this is the result.

double standards mixed with GW fanboyism, I don't give a damn what anyone says, cus thats what it is and what I say is true.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Stella Cadente said:


> I don't give a damn what anyone says, cus thats what it is and what I say is true.


:laugh::laugh: so there :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Free will and freedom of speech are beautiful are they not? How about instead of bashing each others views defend why you think your own are better.

This whole Stella Cries, Joker picks on the cry baby, Stella Cries some more, and then Cabbage, comes in to keep em going 

Chaosftw


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

the cabbage said:


> :laugh::laugh: so there :laugh::laugh:


I'm referring to this situation and not all the time, if someone posted these without saying anything other that "hey look at these *link*" everyone would be going on about how they just got a hard-on and how GW terrain sucks in comparison, and we all know thats true, people will deny it, but these people would deny that any company other than GW even exists.


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

To be fair, their stuff aint that great. No matter who made it. There is alot out there for the same sort of money. And to be fair, most people could make their own.

I think the reason GW scenery is so popular is simply because it suits the models, and general theme most GW players have with their boards and armys.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Jezlad said:


> If anyone gets one post it up in a pic next to the toilet... might give me some ideas for Valentines day next year.


Maybe when they set up a scenario to assault Terra, then you can have a golden throne with the emperor on it. Put dice in his mouth, pull his arm and have them get rolled out from under him.. :shok::cray::shok:


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

> and of course if anyone ever posted them on the Forum without telling you where they came from everyone would be clambering to get there hands on them and praising them as being superior to anything, but since you know where they come from and want to knock anything that ain't GW because its actually affordable, this is the result.


To be fair it is a dog earred piece of shite. But it was designed to roll dice in, which were designed to be rolled on a table so it's flawed from the start.

A GW dice roller would be a worthless pieces of junk too. 

Dice into dice tower to pop out on the table is pathetic no matter who made the thing, it's an extra unnecessary stage of the dice rolling process. 










Thats nice, how much is one of those?

edit: http://www.miniaturescenery.com/DataPage.asp?Code=CMBRKWM Not bad.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I do want one of those Jez. It looks pretty good and I'll probably look at getting one once I've moved house.

As for the dice tower. I think a shoe box is going to be cheaper, as you get a pair of shoes as well.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

It's a good idea (I know, because I made one of my own) but it *does* look like an ugly piece of shit, and the courtyard is *way* too small, Dice will just hop the fence and fly out onto the table.

I built mine out of leftover cities of death panels, if you broke down the COD sets I had and priced them out, I doubt I put more than $20 worth of parts into it. The better part of a manufactorum kit and some fencing from the basilica kit.










Wasn't hard to build, wasn't an expensive project, and looks a far sight better than a semi-featureless pressboard box. Also: Built-in turn counter

Of course, if you don't want to be arsed with the tower, just keep an old battleforce box lid around ;-)


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> Thats nice, how much is one of those?
> 
> edit: http://www.miniaturescenery.com/DataPage.asp?Code=CMBRKWM Not bad.


It was a little costly but how well It will organize my desk space I feel it is worth it. I mean I am sure I can find one that is a little cheaper but its dimensions fit almost perfect and its just wood so I can Prime and paint it with ease :good:

As for the 'Dice towers' I really dont care for it.... its pretty easy to avoid hitting models unless your a moron and toss your dice randomly everywhere the there is really no need to lug one of these over priced things around.

Chaosftw


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I might see if I can get one laser cut for me at work. The paint station that is.


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

I don't like it, walls are too plain, needs more gothic ornatey bits. I prefer Galahads one, made with the cities of death kits.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Now that is what I call a Dice Rolling Tower Gal! Fantastic!

That paint station looks worth a look into


----------



## Kitsunex (Mar 8, 2009)

yeah i looked at their site and some of their stuff was kinda cool looking. that paint station is neat, but i don't even have a desk to paint on atm.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

when in doubt said:


> I don't like it, walls are too plain, needs more gothic ornatey bits. I prefer Galahads one, made with the cities of death kits.


Don't you mean it needs *MOAR SKULLS!!!*?

Anyhow, the MDF seems like it fits perfectly for the paint trays, which are actually really nice. If I had a decent painting desk I would probably buy some. 

Like I said though, it's not that their buildings don't have skulls or whatever, it is that they are very simply put together. You could just as easily print out a free template and cut them from plastic card yourself. Not only that, the plastic card would last a lot longer than mdf would.


----------



## ShadowMatt (Sep 9, 2008)

Actually I think the dice-boot looks pretty cool, but ultimately these things would just take up more space I don't have. Built-in turn counter is a good idea though.


----------

